# Atwood Water Heater Problems



## ramosjac (Jun 29, 2002)

I have an Atwood DSI model water heater that doesn't ignite or enable the gas valve. I had the electronic board tested (tested good) and replaced both temp and eco switch. Still nothing! If I manually supply 12 volts to the eco switch, the gas valve opens, and then use a lighter to ignite the gas, I have heat. Has anyone seen this problem? Can I just bypass the electronic board for now?


----------



## Gary B (Jun 29, 2002)

Atwood Water Heater Problems

Hi ramosjac, NO DO NOT bypass the circuit board, you'll have no safe gaurds. You have a bad circuit board, they sometimes test ok with a tester by will not work when installed. If you bypass the CB and the flame go out the LP gas will keep flowing. Get a Dinosuar board and give it a try. Good luck. DO NOT BY PASS THE saftey features. GB


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2002)

Atwood Water Heater Problems

ramosjac, I can only echo what GB has told you.  The only other thing that comes to mind, have you checked to see if you have current to the board?  How old is the unit?  Do not by-pass!!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## ramosjac (Jun 30, 2002)

Atwood Water Heater Problems

Thanks for both your responses and advise. This is the second time I've been told that testers don't always identify faulty boards. That said: I'll look for a Dinosaur replacement board first thing Monday. No More Bypassing! 

P.S. I have current going to the board and the unit is 15yrs old. 

Thanks again,
ramosjac


----------



## Gary B (Jun 30, 2002)

Atwood Water Heater Problems

Good thinking ramosjac, 15 years is problay the averave life of a circuit board. You won't go wrong with a Dino board. Happy trails GB


----------



## Craig3fw (May 11, 2003)

Atwood Water Heater Problems

Hi All,

I am perhaps a rare breed. We have a US RV in Ireland (28 foot and yes it does fit on Irish roads - just). Problem is an Atwood DSI water heater that fires up then cuts out. I have read that the electronics may be at fault. Any temporary quick fixes while I wait for a new board to cross the big pond ?


----------



## JosephHuntley (Aug 5, 2012)

If you decide to get a boiler renewal, it is actually really quicker to obtain the help of the local professional that is truly knowledgeable with this sort of jobs. When it comes to gasoline boilers, water which is dripping may also be a result of blocked ports. Unblock stopped grills to eliminatethe seeping heater trouble. If your issue persists then contact any local plumber. At the time you've got an electric powered hot water heater,then boiler spills usually are due to heating element screws. Electricity heating elements might call for fitting a fresh gasket to eliminate hot fluids with leaking. When one learned that this water boiler seeping spot is originating through the piping, now have a look at this regarding plausible explanations. Loosened junctions for incoming cold water pipes for the boiler may be the reason of the outflow. Simply securing your pipe joints will ideally end your hot water boiler seeping on the underside.


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why on demand water heaters arn't used on rv's?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2012)

Joseph, I hope the guy has his water heater problem fixed as his original post was in 02.
Harleyman the only reason I can think of is maybe something to do with current draw.  Sure some of the newer models with 220 service might use them.  Maybe one of our electrical guru can answer this.


----------



## big bilko (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Harleyman, I have a on demand LPG gas hot water installed on a relocatable home and it works perfectly.Made in China of course ,But only cost $130.Stainless steel cover and all connections came with it. All you need is a lpg bottle. 20 gallon output.I was so impressed with it I bought another for use at home. Regards  BIG BILKO:triumphant:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2012)

hey BB that post was started in 2002


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 5, 2012)

Big bilko, can you send me the imfo on what you have?


----------



## akjimny (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey BB - send that info to me too.  How's things "Down Under?"   Are you and the missus coming back to the states any time soon?  If you get up to Alaska, give me a call.

Thanks


----------

